# Is it possible for a wether to breed a doe



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

2 years ago I got 3 nubian dwarf goats to keep my island clear. I know very little about goats I mostly do horses and have gone through 2 pregnancies with my mare. I have 2 does and 1 male which I was told had been banded. I have noticed that my 2 does have been getting kinda big even though their feed has not changed any and when my horse farrier came out last week to trim the goats feet. He casually just said "Oh I see you bred your goats". I was stunned thinking that it was not possible since I only have a wether and no buck but then he reached down squeezed one of the does teets and a couple little drops of milk came out. They have also been acting a little strange. Doing a lot of rubbing their bellies and low groaning, pacing back and forth in their pen, a little bit of white mucus like discharge, and I have even seen one of them having what I can only describe as contractions (tucking her but under with the tail held straight out and shaking and I could see her belly tighten). Can someone please help is there anyway they could be pregnant.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Is the wether was not weathered correctly then yes he may have bred your does. 

Not good to take any milk out before kidding there is a plug that protects the teat from bacteria entering. Don't squeeze or let anyone else squeeze any out. 

Does your wether have anything hanging back there between his legs?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Does the wether stink? Does he pee on himself? Mount the does frequently? Does he have anything that looks like testicles back there or is there nothing noticeable? He may have one undescended testicle and someone banded just one and the other one is still there, however that is rare for them to stay fertile like that.

Can you get photos of them all? Get photos of your doe's rear ends as well as side shots. Any chance they were exposed to a buck?

Sorry for all the questions...need to know more!  Get pics if you can!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You are most likely seeing the doe position the kids into the birthing cannel so kids in the next few days. I would read up on kidding and watch some videos to know what to do in case. 

Get some iodine on hand to dip the cord in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Does the wether stink? Does he pee on himself? Mount the does frequently? Does he have anything that looks like testicles back there or is there nothing noticeable? He may have one undescended testicle and someone banded just one and the other one is still there, however that is rare for them to stay fertile like that.
> 
> Can you get photos of them all? Get photos of your doe's rear ends as well as side shots. Any chance they were exposed to a buck?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions...need to know more!  Get pics if you can!


 I agree...can you get pics? Side shot... pooch and udder...

It does sound like t..hey may be close ...

I agree... if you don't get both testies ...he can still do the deed...

Feel him where the testies would of been...do you feel a lump under the skin there?

Another thing is ...if they are sharing a fence line with a neighbor with a buck ...there is a possibility that they could mate ... through the fence....


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

There is no way they could have gotten with a buck I have had them for 2 years and no one around me has any goats. My wether does not look like he has anything hanging back there, does not pee on himself but I have seen him mounting the does. And yes I do already have iodine on hand, I am expecting a new foal in a couple weeks and have to do the same thing with them. I am including a few pics. thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

Even if the testicles fall off, that wither is still viable for at least 3 months, learned this first hand


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

he has been wethered for at least 2 years the male and one of the females were 1 1/2years when I got them and the other female was 1 year old.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They don't look pregnant to me. :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I cant really see their udders in those photos. Seams like no udder from what I can see. But if they are full of milk then :shrug: 

Do you know what method of castration they used on him? They may have missed one droping which means it is up inhume but still viable. Usually when they are inside they are too hot to work well but it can happen.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She said he was banded.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> She said he was banded.


missed that :wink:

Do they both have milk or just one? Maybe precoisis milker if just one.


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

they don't really have any utters at least the black and white Lily doesn't, teets are a little bigger than usual but the other one really won't let me touch her it took me forever chasing her around to get those pics of her. They were not really messed with when they were young.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Then from the photos I agree with Kylee not bred. But I thought you said the farrier squeezed her teat and milk came out.


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

it did that is why I have been so confused


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

well if they are indeed bred at least you have foaling experience. She could just be a precious milkier.


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

I was kinda hoping they were I was shocked at first but then I got really excited. I guess if not I will have to have them bred. Would love to have some little babies.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They don't look like pregnant does at all. There are some does who will have a little udder even when they're not bred. Did the farrier actually squeeze MILK out of them or more like pasty looking stuff?


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

Not sure if it was milk I just know I saw a couple drops of a white liquid looked like milk to me but don't know too much about these girls. I was kinda hoping they were I was shocked at first but then I got really excited. I guess if not I will have to have them bred. Would love to have some little babies.


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't know a lot about goats never bred them or milked them but it looked like milk to me. It was just a couple drops of white liquid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm...very strange indeed... :scratch: 

You know... I'd get them tested for pregnancy....to make sure...that way... you will know whether or not ...they are or are not....


From the pics though... I agree... they don't really look bred....


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

k thanks everyone this has been really helpful


----------



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

guess that means I won't have to get rid of my wether after all. I am glad about that cause I really liked him.


----------

